# Atlantis in November - good time to go?



## wegottago (May 10, 2009)

My kids have a couple of days off of school in early November so I'd have a 4-day weekend (or more if pulled out of school).  How is the weather and water temp at Atlantis at this time of year?

Would a 1-bdrm aruba surf trade get me into Harborside?

If not Nov, would I have a good chance for a trade in late Aug of 2010?

Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (May 10, 2009)

This is a Starwood resort and Starwood controls what weeks are deposited with II.  Starwood very seldom bulk space banks holiday weeks - they usually deposit off-season weeks.  Whenever the kids are out of school is the toughest time to get an exchange, and both August and Thanksgiving are holidays for kids.  Plus, Starwood owners have priority in II, so often deposits are snatched up by Starwood owners before anyone else has access to them.  The definitive answer is, it's a tough exchange.


----------



## wegottago (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Denise.
The time in early November is NOT a holiday - it's a teacher's mtg...or something like that...where many schools in NJ only have off so that's why I'm asking about the weather there in Nov.

From past posts I know it's a starwood and a tough trade but was curious about this time frame.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 10, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> This is a Starwood resort and Starwood controls what weeks are deposited with II.  Starwood very seldom bulk space banks holiday weeks - they usually deposit off-season weeks.  Whenever the kids are out of school is the toughest time to get an exchange, and both August and Thanksgiving are holidays for kids.  Plus, Starwood owners have priority in II, so often deposits are snatched up by Starwood owners before anyone else has access to them.  The definitive answer is, it's a tough exchange.



Denise, I see you are not familiar with "Jersey Week", probably since you are on the West Coast.

Don't feel bad, when I first heard the phrase on the DVC boards, I thought it was some ESPN promo!:hysterical: 

It's a somewhat tough week to book at WDW, if you don't call at the booking windows.  So I would assume Harborside might see an uptick in reservations for that week also. 

 To the OP,as a Voluntary resort owner, I have come across Harborside deposits in II, but I don't think I've seen November.


----------



## DeniseM (May 10, 2009)

wegottago said:


> Thanks Denise.
> The time in early November is NOT a holiday - it's a teacher's mtg...or something like that...where many schools in NJ only have off so that's why I'm asking about the weather there in Nov.
> From past posts I know it's a starwood and a tough trade but was curious about this time frame.




Ah...yes - New Jersey week - it is a tough time for a trade.  We had an owner on the Starwood board that wanted to reserve that week for herself (through Starwood) and could not get the Staroption exchange even as an owner.  I don't think Starwood is going to deposit that week in II - it's a high demand week and Starwood doesn't like to deposit them.  With high demand weeks like that, they are usually used, or rented by owners.


----------



## wegottago (May 10, 2009)

Ah, I didn't realize there was a term for it and was well known.  I know Jerseyites take over WDW at that time....all you hear from anyone when they are asked about vacation plans then is "we're going to Disney" .

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 11, 2009)

wegottago said:


> Ah, I didn't realize there was a term for it and was well known.  I know Jerseyites take over WDW at that time....all you hear from anyone when they are asked about vacation plans then is "we're going to Disney" .
> 
> Thanks for the info.



The state with the biggest population of DVC owners is NJ. The member mag did a break down of where owners live. 

Also surprisingly a lot of UK DVC'ers


----------



## pointsjunkie (May 14, 2009)

for the last 2 years i have been able to get the harborside for Jersey week, i get 2 units and either rent them or go. last year i rented 1 and went with a friend. the weather was amazing.


----------



## GrayFal (May 14, 2009)

wegottago said:


> My kids have a couple of days off of school in early November so I'd have a 4-day weekend (or more if pulled out of school).  How is the weather and water temp at Atlantis at this time of year?
> 
> Would a 1-bdrm Aruba surf trade get me into Harborside?
> 
> ...



Since you are trading thru II - it is not likely that u will get a trade - because I have never seen those times of the year deposited.

usually you will see January, May, Sept-October.

You would be better off planning ahead for 2010 by offering your Marriott 1BR Surf Club in a private exchange with a Starwood owner....

Click on the "Marketplace" link at the top of this page and then into the exchange ads - there is someone advertising a week 30 1BR at Harborside.
Maybe u can come to an agreement.


----------



## wegottago (May 16, 2009)

thanks for the great suggestion.


----------

